
Ask HN: What kind of stuff do you automate at work? - xyclos
I am a developer at a large agency. I build web apps using Javascript and Typescript. I have been learning Go and want to find ways to use it at my day job. What are some things that I can automate or build tooling for? What types of automation do ya&#x27;ll create for yourselves at work?
======
derrick_jensen
Most of my automation so far has just been CICD and automated testing, which I
feel is pretty standard. I'm looking into automatically pulling in FreshBooks
information and generating some publicly available live dashboard for
profitability, expenses, revenue, etc based on time tracking information,
pricing from Digital ocean, etc

